# Tractor Records



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete on some big sales of used well cared for iron.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/machinery_pete_tractors_tear_up_records_NAA_Greg_Peterson/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting observation: Farm sales are down 60% since 2005. 've noticed a decline hereabouts but I didn't realize it was that much!

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's funny, those caseIH tractors selling for that much. They're my favorite tractor, too. 
IMO, they were the best looking tractors ever built. Couple that with proven Cummins diesels and some other cool features and its no wonder they fetch such high resale. Of course, I'd love to have an MX, too.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Not surprising when you consider the price of new equipment. Same thing happened when the price of new pickup trucks started going out the roof. Used trucks began fetching premium prices.


----------

